# Simplicity vs. Toro? Single Stage Blower



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with Simplicity single stage snow blowers? There is a Simplicity dealer near me that I would like to work with, but I am leaning towards a Toro Power Clear as I have been told they are amazing.

I am getting into residential snow removal and need a quick, light, and efficient single stage blower.

Simplicity 922EXD: https://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/snow-blowers/compare?OriginID={BD3EB643-43AF-4F2B-A836-B094511CFFB7}

Toro Power Clear 721 R-C: http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner...series.aspx?sid=power-clear-commercial-series

They are both about the same price ($30 difference), but I have little experience with either.

Any recommendations?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How much does the Simplicity weigh? I couldn't find it in the specs. If you are lifting it by yourself on and off the truck many times per event, that will make a difference. That said, I used to use Simplicity 2 stage blowers and they were very good, but I would never by anything other than Toro for single stage. Honda I'm sure has a good single stage as well, just more expensive.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

WIPensFan;2039706 said:


> How much does the Simplicity weigh? I couldn't find it in the specs. If you are lifting it by yourself on and off the truck many times per event, that will make a difference. That said, I used to use Simplicity 2 stage blowers and they were very good, but I would never by anything other than Toro for single stage. Honda I'm sure has a good single stage as well, just more expensive.


The Simplicity weighs 97 pounds. The Toro weighs 84 pounds.

Is that a deal breaker or is that negligible?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

KildonanSnowRem;2039745 said:



> The Simplicity weighs 97 pounds. The Toro weighs 84 pounds.
> 
> Is that a deal breaker or is that negligible?


To me it's a deal breaker.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

WIPensFan;2039753 said:


> To me it's a deal breaker.


Thanks. Toro it is.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If it helps, I love my toro. The paddles seem to hold up pretty good too, although I hate replacing then because of cost, but that's the price of business.

I also have 2 old '80 style snapper blowers that just don't die. They are light as hell too (maybe 50 lbs). If you can find some of these on craigslist, they're great little machines. I wouldn't want to stake my company on one, but as a backup or for an extra guy on your crew they're great, and cheap. I think I payed $115 for the pair I have.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

KildonanSnowRem;2039745 said:


> The Simplicity weighs 97 pounds. The Toro weighs 84 pounds.


84 lbs for the toro seems heavy? Maybe I just don't notice it (and it's usually not me who loads it back in the truck. That is only a 13 lb difference in the two. You may want to ask your simplicity dealer if you cam lift one up. Then see how easy it is to get up to truck hight. I've never used one, but if you can manage getting in and out of the truck, it will be nice having a dealer you already trust so close.

I know my 2 replies kind of contradict each other. I hope I'm not too confusing, it was a long day today. Good luck.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I plan on buying the toro, i hear all good about it. This will be used primarily for 4-12 inch snows. I never even let my sidewalks get over 6" even if the property is closed, that just gets to be too much


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I've run Toro's and now run Honda which is a much better machine IMO.

http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs720am


----------



## Spike242 (Jul 5, 2011)

BUFF;2039849 said:


> I've run Toro's and now run Honda which is a much better machine IMO.
> 
> http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs720am


What do you like about the Honda better over the Toro?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Spike242;2039917 said:


> What do you like about the Honda better over the Toro?


I too am curious Buff. I teamed up with another crew that used one,but never got a good look. It did seem a little more quiet than the toro the guys were using. May have to pick one up to try once one of mine goes.

I still need to build those wings for my 2 stage! I'm hoping they work as well as I hope.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

BUFF;2039849 said:


> I've run Toro's and now run Honda which is a much better machine IMO.
> 
> http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs720am


Priced out the Honda's in my area and they are about 40% more in price. For this season, I think I have to skimp a bit and go with the Toro 721.

Maybe next season though!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spike242;2039917 said:


> What do you like about the Honda better over the Toro?





JMHConstruction;2039949 said:


> I too am curious Buff. I teamed up with another crew that used one,but never got a good look. It did seem a little more quiet than the toro the guys were using. May have to pick one up to try once one of mine goes.


Honda has a metal chute which is more durable when the blower falls over in the back of the truck, and it will. It could be argued snow could freeze to a metal chute easier than plastic. I have not had any problems.
The chute adjustment is done with one mechanism which again is metal and close to the same height as the handle bars. This equates to less bending over and faster adjustments.
Honda's paddles are a 3 piece design, you can replace one section if needed rather than the whole paddle. The paddles are also a supported better, little stiffer / thicker and won't flex as much resulting in better snow throwing performance. 
I believe Honda owns the small engine market and the Honda is a better engineered product.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF;2040094 said:


> Honda has a metal chute which is more durable when the blower falls over in the back of the truck, and it will. It could be argued snow could freeze to a metal chute easier than plastic. I have not had any problems.
> The chute adjustment is done with one mechanism which again is metal and close to the same height as the handle bars. This equates to less bending over and faster adjustments.
> Honda's paddles are a 3 piece design, you can replace one section if needed rather than the whole paddle. The paddles are also a supported better, little stiffer / thicker and won't flex as much resulting in better snow throwing performance.
> I believe Honda owns the small engine market and the Honda is a better engineered product.


Engines better no doubt...the rest of that is laughable.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2040113 said:


> the rest of that is laughable.


As are Penguin's fans.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2040127 said:


> As are Penguin's fans.......Thumbs Up


Lmao...As are Lions Fans


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

WIPensFan;2040113 said:


> Engines better no doubt...the rest of that is laughable.


Who are you to question the mountain King of snow

He's been known to roll snowballs down the eastern slope......taking out the naysayers


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2040235 said:


> Who are you to question the mountain King of snow
> 
> He's been known to roll snowballs down the eastern slope......taking out the naysayers


Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Toro power lights but even after 8 hours of whipping that light thing in and out of the truck it feels pretty heavy by the end of the night


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay. I have nearly made the decision, now it is between the Powerclear 721 R and the Powerclear 721 RC.

Toro Power Clear 721 R C - http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner....aspx?pid=Power-Clear-Commercial-721R-C-38751

Toro Power Clear 721 R - http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner...e/pages/model.aspx?pid=power-clear-721r-38741

721RC: $799/CAD. Weighs more. Metal chute. Thicker paddles.

721R: $659/CAD. Weighs less. Plastic chute. Thinner paddles.

Either way, I was told that the paddles need to be replaced on either machine at the end of the year no matter what. Is the metal chute really worth $150 more?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

KildonanSnowRem;2040586 said:


> Okay. I have nearly made the decision, now it is between the Powerclear 721 R and the Powerclear 721 RC.
> 
> Toro Power Clear 721 R C - http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner....aspx?pid=Power-Clear-Commercial-721R-C-38751
> 
> ...


What's the cost to replace the plastic chute when / if needs to be replaced?

Also Kage has poly paddles for these machines and may be worth looking into when it's time to replace them. 
http://www.kageinnovation.com/snow-removal-equipment/polyblade-snow-blower-rotor-blades/


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

BUFF;2040595 said:


> What's the cost to replace the plastic chute when / if needs to be replaced?


I'll look into that!



BUFF;2040595 said:


> Also Kage has poly paddles for these machines and may be worth looking into when it's time to replace them.
> http://www.kageinnovation.com/snow-removal-equipment/polyblade-snow-blower-rotor-blades/


Thanks for this!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Forget about what the chute is made of! It doesn't matter...jeeezuz. I've had over 20 of these machines with both metal and plastic, never ever broke a chute. Get the cheaper non commercial blower and you save enough for several sets of replacement paddles. Trust me when I tell you it will be fine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where's Greg when you really need him?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2040626 said:


> Where's Greg when you really need him?


Polishing my 2 stage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2040628 said:


> Polishing my 2 stage.


Oooooook, I've heard of polishing one's scepter but not their 2 stage.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2040628 said:


> Polishing my 2 stage.


Make sure you "Buff" the metal chute real good.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2040633 said:


> Make sure you "Buff" the metal chute real good.


That's right the more "BUFF" the better the world will be..........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

WIPensFan;2040633 said:


> Make sure you "Buff" the metal chute real good.


It has a nice long plastic chute.

The metal ones were to short.

I polish it with Mook's scepter polish, the wax of Kings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

make sure you use the right oil!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2040699 said:


> make sure you use the right oil!!!!


Lmao.....

That's awesome!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mooks;2040700 said:


> Lmao.....
> 
> That's awesome!


Best lube on the market


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

WIPensFan;2040622 said:


> Forget about what the chute is made of! It doesn't matter...jeeezuz. I've had over 20 of these machines with both metal and plastic, never ever broke a chute. Get the cheaper non commercial blower and you save enough for several sets of replacement paddles. Trust me when I tell you it will be fine.


Thanks. I'll pick up the 721 R!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

KildonanSnowRem;2040984 said:


> Thanks. I'll pick up the 721 R!


No Prob, you'll love it.


----------

